# Ticks



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Seriously I should heed my own advice. Iwear a big scar from them. I have never had problems with this spawn of Satan till past few years.

I've had two lodged in me past two days, had them in truck running around.

Seriously take my advice, go to TSC, buy permethrin 10% concentrate, dilute 20-1.

Probably sit morning out to wash and treat


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I sprayed down my cloths and still had them.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

My son and I were out hunting mushrooms yesterday and I had one crawling on my inside shirt when we got home. My outside shirt had a dose of 100% deet applied from a couple days ago, and we hosed down with 40% OFF before we hit the woods. 

I've used Sawyer's in the past and never had a single tick encounter while wearing clothes sprayed with it. Have a bottle of 10% in the garage from TSC, just haven't had a chance to mix it up and apply yet.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Luckily it takes 24 hours of tick attachment to get Lyme disease . 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I’ve used Sawyers for be past 10 years and that stuff works.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Saw this on the internet, never tried it and I read its not safe for dogs........


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

Been spraying down all of my clothes with Sawyers for the past few days getting ready for my Monday opener. Never had an issue with them in Michigan until last season but last season was bad. Buddies who have hunted earlier seasons this year tell me this year is worse than last year.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder I think.....lol I hate them creepy crawley bastards


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Had one on my hand as I was driving out of the woods yesterday. First one ever, they creep me out...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Just sprayed my outer garments today for pretreatment and I’ll spray down again before I go out. Went and bought 2 more bottles of sawyers today so I won’t run out.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

chemo13 said:


> Luckily it takes 24 hours of tick attachment to get Lyme disease .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


This is incorrect.  New studies show that ticks (particularly the adults, which most people notice) may start injecting virus as soon as they bite, new theory is that some of the tick-borne vectors can be transmitted within the first 60 min. The CDC still says 24 hrs for Lyme (when referring to nymphs, which are the major problem due to size), but remember that Lyme isn't the only tick-borne disease, it's just the best studied/well known.

This article provides some interesting data about Lyme: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4278789/


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Saw this on Facebook. Basically what DEDGOOSE was saying. After having one on me yesterday I think I’m going to get some of this stuff. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

I got bit last July by belt line and had a 6 inch red circle.Doctor said it was cellulitis infection.Put me on anti biopics for two months.The red went away after six weeks but when ever I sat straight in car or chair for more than 30 minutes the whole area would tickle and itch.It only felt good when I lay down or stood up or sat in recliner with my belt lose.Test Ed for lime 3 times.did not go away until December.So be real careful lt made it miserable sitting deer hunting.One thing I found the tick sitting my chair night he wasn’t real lodge in.I was scratching and felt a little bump and just pull it and If was a big brown tic


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Permethrin is the way to go. Sawyer makes it easy with the spray bottle and the correct dilution. I haven’t had any issues with ticks since I started using it for my hiking and hunting clothing.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Been using Sawyers for 3 seasons now. Not one tick. Previous to that found 2-4 per season attached somewhere.. bastards. I don't go to the woods in the spring without spraying Sawyers on clothes at entrance points.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

I started using it after I got bit.To late.Do you think it last as long as they say.I did not take any chances andspray every time I went out.Now Iam looking for some thing to spray the garden with.I heard vinaigrette but you can’t get it on the plants just the ground they say


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Seems to last a good long time. I Just spray my outter clothes at the beginning of the turkey season. And generally wear them until the end of it on June 1st never a tick the entire Season April 25th to June 1st. If I wash my clothes then just a quick re-spray. But they say its good for 6 washes. Not sure I'd believe that.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

retired dundo said:


> I started using it after I got bit.To late.Do you think it last as long as they say.I did not take any chances andspray every time I went out.Now Iam looking for some thing to spray the garden with.I heard vinaigrette but you can’t get it on the plants just the ground they say


Suppose. To say vinager


----------



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

Elimitick clothing. Always works. At least til you don't get any fatter like I did. New pants will be here Friday.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

you ground blind guys, ever spray your blinds?


----------

